# oil leak



## mikkea (Feb 1, 2017)

used pb blaster to unseize engine. This took several attempts and about a half can of pb. used blower today and noticed leak. Could this be the excess pb?

Thanks


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Please explain.


----------



## mikkea (Feb 1, 2017)

all3939 said:


> Please explain.


ran it today and noticed oil sheen on driveway and oil on outside of casing, turned it off and no more leak


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

So where was it leaking from . . . . the crankcase breather ?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Can we assume that you changed the oil after getting it unseized and that there is no gas in the oil from a possibly leaky carb?


----------



## mikkea (Feb 1, 2017)

i didn't drain the oil or gas before spraying pb. did i create anither mess by not draining both?


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

That 1/2 a can of PB Blaster is now in your crankcase (at least the amount that passed by the rings). You should see and smell it on your dipstick. Drain it out and put fresh oil in to the right level and see if your "leak" disappears.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You don't want to mix PB with your engine oil. Drain it out and put in new oil. 

I was asking about gas in the oil because you mentioned the sheen on the drive way. If a carb is not adjusted properly and gas flows through and overflows into the intake manifold, it will leak past the intake valve, and into the crankcase, which will show up as on over filled crankcase that smells like gas, and a possibly empty gas tank. Your gas should be fine, as long as it's fresh.

Now that you tell us you didn't drain out the pb blaster and that it's still in the crankcase, I think that explains the sheen.


----------



## mikkea (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks, I'll drain and replace the oil.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

mikkea said:


> Thanks, I'll drain and replace the oil.


Let us know if the problem is solved after your oil change.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

And I think I'd re-torque the bolts on the sump and the screws on the breather BEFORE re-starting, just in case the PB Blaster compromised one or the other of those gaskets.


----------



## 1215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Do you know what seized or why? Meaning was it rings or bearing(s)? If bearing, which one(s)? How much oil are we talking about? Minimum I'd change all fluids and clean everything out. After dumping that much PB Blaster in there and saying it's leaking oil probably means the belts may be oily too. I'd change all fluids, clean it up and then run it again to see where the leak is. Go from there.


----------

